# new



## Jesusgirl777 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello new here looking for advice for my struggling marriage. Been married 6 years.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jesusgirl777 said:


> Hello new here looking for advice for my struggling marriage. Been married 6 years.


*Welcome to the TAM Family!

What seems to be the problem?*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

